# I'm SO EXCITED! We found our dream puppy!!!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I ended up not going with Tammy at Silver Brook. We didn't see eye to eye on her prices for a non CH sired puppy.  

I had a huge list of what we wanted in a puppy and this little girl fits the bill perfectly, plus her face has captured my heart :wub: 

She's spunky and pretty bossy with her bigger brother. She should be around 4 pounds full grown. Right now she's 11 weeks so we have a small wait to get her. She's going to be flown to us with a escort.

Her father is CH Simphony Of Venice Myheartiscallingme and mom Jazmataz(sp).

The breeder, Dian from MiDis has been wonderful talking with me, all about this girls care and general Maltese care as well.

I'm so excited! She's all MINE :chili: 

Isn't she a doll! I won't get any work done since I'll be looking at her picture contantly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! What a little doll baby! So you're getting her in a week or two?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be getting any work done either if I had that sweet one's picture in front of me!!! :wub: :wub: 

CONGRATS on your new baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just know you are counting down the minutes until she is home with you!!!

So do we have a name picked out yet??!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she is adorable! :wub: :wub: Dian is a great breeder, many of her malts are on this forum!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby, i know i wouldn't be getting anything done with that sweet picture looking at me. :wub: Not too much longer and you'll have your little baby, have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is so cute, I think you should let us help you name her if you haven't already given her a name.

My choice is "Cutie Pie"


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all! I'm so happy with my decision. Dian said any time after 12 weeks we can have her.

For names, I've got a few picked out so far:

Lucy Locket the doll with a pocket

Polly Pocket Endless Shimmer

I also like "A Penny For Your Thoughts"


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, she's adorable. :wub: I'm very happy for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable! I am so glad you found her!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congrats! she is adorable :wub: :wub: 

can't wait to see more pics of her and to hear what name you decide on. creative names, btw!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Look at that little face!!
She is adorable :wub: :wub: 
Congratulations!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations. She is beautiful.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

She is the cutest! I spoke to Diane several times as I searched for a malt and she is just the nicest lady ever. As others have said you can't go wrong with a Midis baby. I am very happy for you. :chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Anne I am so happy for you!!! I was looking at the little boy on Dian's website last night...  Congratulations on your new baby! :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

One of the names I was considering for Coquette because she is so little was Nibblette because she's just a tiny little thing :wub: but I thought Coquette suited her better.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

So happy you have found your pup - what a delightful little girlie she is :wub: and WOW that is one enormous telephone


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!! I have some very pretty dogs from Dian and my boy Chowder will be a half sibling to your baby.(his dad is Ch Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme) Can't wait to see your new pup!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Very darling puppy. :wub: Congrats!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I frequent Dian's site quite often....I just window shop!!!!  She is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations !!!She is beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a little face. I can see why you fell in love. She is adorable. Congrats.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.she so beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

can't wait to see more photos of her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh she's adorable. I can't wait till you have her in your arms. Congrats


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a cutie :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your new baby is just adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! She's beautifull!!! :wub2:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, welcome to the family! My Frankie is her half brother! His dad is Ch Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme too. He is also the brother of Stacy's (Bellarata Maltese) Chowder. Here is a pic of Frankie!

[attachment=53737:fbb.jpg]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have a beautiful and cute little girl. Congratulations.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so cute :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you, thank you all! :SM Rocks!: 

Yippee, we have family here! How exciting for us. That Sinphony gets around doesn't he LOL! :jackrabbitslims: 

We're set up to get her on Friday the 19th. I don't know what time yet though. They fly on stand-by so I'll be sitting around a nervous wreck waiting for her to get here. :tumbleweed: 

The count down now begins

Thank you all again for your help and support!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
I can't wait to hear about her and see pictures after you get her home.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, what a doll baby :wub: !! So glad we'll get to watch her grow up. Btw, your names are all good, but I think I like Penny.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, what a doll baby :wub: !! So glad we'll get to watch her grow up. Btw, your names are all good, but I think I like Penny. 
 accidental double post - sorry!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Soooo darn exciting. Can't wait for the 19th.
Great choice with Dian, and you picked one of the best! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, congrats to you!!! She looks adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Can't wait until she arrives!! :biggrin:

By the way, I love "A Penny for Your Thoughts"! You can call her Penny. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aawwww the pics are gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 10 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788861


> Thank you, thank you all! :SM Rocks!:
> 
> Yippee, we have family here! How exciting for us. That Sinphony gets around doesn't he LOL! :jackrabbitslims:
> 
> ...


Isn't Silver Brook in PA or am I mistaken? Was that too far from Syracuse to drive?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, SB is in Penn and I had planned on driving there if we bought from Tammy. I had a problem with her pricing of the puppies: Price for a CH sired puppy:2,500. Price for a non CH sired puppy: 2,500. :smrofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling, beautiful little girl and so small!!! Just so sweet to look at........you are going to be so happy with that little one!!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats!!! She's a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 11 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789556


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, SB is in Penn and I had planned on driving there if we bought from Tammy. I had a problem with her pricing of the puppies: Price for a CH sired puppy:2,500. Price for a non CH sired puppy: 2,500. :smrofl:[/B]


Oops. I obviously misread your first post thinking you said you went with SB. So who/where are you gatting that adorable pup from? The the champ vs. non champ seems a bit odd but don't get how they price. Seems like a dartboard kind of thing :biggrin: Okay, I'll charge this much today for this pup. Only kidding but there is a lot of variation out there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is tomorrow the big day?


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 10 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788520


> Thank you all! I'm so happy with my decision. Dian said any time after 12 weeks we can have her.
> 
> For names, I've got a few picked out so far:
> 
> ...


Sophia - sophie
Lexie
Lydia - Liddie (always loved the Muppets song 
"Lydia the Tatooed
Lady" ) lol


----------

